# Taglines that scream their identities!



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

so here is another thing a Hav can have (ok, this sounds cool: "A Hav can have" hehe =D anyways...) I thought of sharing it with you all here.

It is good for hav owners who use ID tags. I do. I attach it to the malts collars (note: i never walk the malts on collars with leash. Always harness with leash, but collars on all the time for ID & health tags).

I found durable tags that can last a pup's lifetime. It is made from an aircraft aluminum. It is very light in weight.

I was planning to get one for each malt. It is a bit pricey for a tiny tag ($31 for just a small tag), but the cool thing is that they ALWAYS run contests and give away tags. Always. Per month. And always always always have discount n coupons to give away. Part of the money that they make also goes to shelters.

I did not know the above fact (until i looked very closely to their website and facebook page ...by the time i was like "now i am ordering a tag"). And when i did, it was time for their contest "cruddy tags 2011". I was one of the last people to find out about (a day before the entry submission deadline and 2 days before voting for entries deadline), but i thought to enter and try anyways. I entered Snowy's photo. Snowy was one of the smallest dog there. However, the one with the biggest amount of votes  alright!! And he got it. Free tag for monster snowy was the prize. Fetchingtags also annouced their 1 week promotion of $10 discount on any order by everyone (with the promotion code "snowy". I thought that was too cool).

As i gave out Snowy's tag info for the prize (free tag), i also gave out Crystal's for purchasing hers. However, fetchingtags gave hers for free as a prize too. They really are awesome and do these kinds of act of kindness all the time (from what i learned afterwards from other dog people).

So what tags i am talking about? The tags that are made by FETCHINGTAGS. Snowy won the "Cruddy tags 2011" contest.

Another awesome thing about them is that you can come up with a unique tagline that speaks about your pup's personality.

And this is what I came up with...









If you haven't guessed which one is for whom, here is the other side of the tag (I edited it by blocking the contact info for the sake of sharing via Internet). 









Here are the monsters united with their tags (note: Crystal's left ear is posing a backflip for the camera ... it is there. She didn't lose an ear but it flips backwards sometimes, especially after rolling over, playing, wrestling..etc). 









I do think that the tags are "SO-SNOWY" and "SO-CRYSTAL". I mean, they couldn't get anymore Snowy-ish or Crystal-ish.

Here is the reason to why Crystal's tag is perfect for her.....









you see, this girl has a tongue that attacks ; one might think that I am living with a fluff "Lizard" LOL









Wether you liked it or not, Crystal will shower your face with kisses and especially attacks your nose, kisses, kisses and kisses non stop, blocks your nose until you reach to the point of wanting to catch your breath ^_^









obsessed with kissing lol

If she couldn't reach your face , yet she still felt like kissing, she would kiss the air. 









Even if you went speaking to her or petting her, she would flick her tongue wanting to spread her sweet, extreme amount of kisses. 


















-more coming-


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Guess who is who? 









Snapshots of Crystal...



















awwh I do love her 









so much!









Right after drinking water...


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

monster snowy also wanna tell you why we also think that his tag fits him perfectly. 









I know that Crystal is also into diving, but can't ignore the fact that he started this whole craze lol 









I do think that the tag fits him 































































We love our fetchingtags. I think that my dogs are happy with them too.









Just thought of sharing them with you all. Thanks for looking


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

so cute, but not so innocent  .... in fact, they are 'partners in crime'


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I love how espressive their faces are...especially around the eyes! So sweet!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with whimsey, their eyes compel you to fall in love with them. Totally enjoyed your blog, by the way.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are just the cutest! Thanks for the tip on the collars - awesome!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love your tags and the photos of your pups.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

katkoota said:


> so cute, but not so innocent  .... in fact, they are 'partners in crime'


I am not buying it, Kat! :biggrin1: Those darling faces could not be the perpetrators of any mischief!

As usual, I thoroughly enjoyed your photos!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree, those sweet faces could not belong to any monsters...you must have wild dreams...lol...I do love the collars as well as the tags...I thought Crystal got a yellow one??? or did she get two???? Or maybe that is not the collar i am thinking of..
I think you should move to Georgia and train my two to swim...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing-I always love your stories and photos.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

such sweet Malts!
and such AMAZING photography! What kind of camera do you have? are you professionally trained!? Lovely thread, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I never get tired of Snowy and Crystal! They are the most adorable dogs and your pictures are fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry, guys; I didn't get back to this thread earlier.

Wanna report on the tags (and respond to the bellow - awwh thanks for your compliments on these two monsters. Trust me "monsters" in act ; not look ound: you will just have to live with them to find out). 
So Crystal made a dive in the pool two days ago (*after* hearing me say "NO"). Because her dive was not something I planned, her collar and tag was on. When she came out, gave her a wash , same with tag and collar and I can tell that this one would hold-on in water  just the way I was told by other dog people before ^_^ so I am loving it!!!! yay for fish dogs having fetchingtags.



whimsy said:


> I love how espressive their faces are...especially around the eyes! So sweet!





MoirasNiceLady said:


> I agree with whimsey, their eyes compel you to fall in love with them.


those eyes can speak many words, I gotta agree <3 I love that fact too. Snowy is more expressive than Crystal, in a way that not only his eyes but also body language and little noises that he makes (not barks or whine, but more of cute little noises that he makes when he tries to send a message). Crystal on the other hand, goes like only tail wagging ... for everything (all messages) ound: but her actual body doesn't move when she wants to send a certain message..the only thing that moves when she wanna send a message are tail, tongue and eyes (raising them has taught me certain things that they do when they try to tell me something - example: time to go for a walk)



MoirasNiceLady said:


> Totally enjoyed your blog, by the way.


awwh and I am so happy that you did. I received few messages from previous readers in the blog, asking me to update it, so will hopefully do. Last post I posted was in April.



Kathie said:


> They are just the cutest! Thanks for the tip on the collars - awesome!


no prob  I did not receive the collars that I ordered for them, yet, btw. When it does, then I will post a report/review about it too for you all.



Sheri said:


> Love your tags and the photos of your pups.


glad that you did. In terms of the look of the tag, it isn't my favorite. But in its quality and tagline is what I LOVE the most about these tags <3



motherslittlehelper said:


> I am not buying it, Kat! :biggrin1: Those darling faces could not be the perpetrators of any mischief!
> 
> As usual, I thoroughly enjoyed your photos!





Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I agree, those sweet faces could not belong to any monsters...you must have wild dreams...lol...


ound: I think that I will have to send you the malts to find out on your own. Here is one small act of the many other bigger and smaller things/acts that they do "]*link to thread to Partners in Crime*  If I was gonna write a novel about them, I don't think it will be enough to include all their mischievous acts.



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I do love the collars as well as the tags...I thought Crystal got a yellow one??? or did she get two???? Or maybe that is not the collar i am thinking of..
> I think you should move to Georgia and train my two to swim...


That's an old collar, Flynn ^_^ yep. that is not the collars you are thinking of. I am still waiting for the vegan collars with rhinestones. Once they make it here, I will post a review about it.

Oh I would love to train your cute two (not how to swim - because I am certain that they can swim), but how to love the water and see it as a FUN activity.



Lizzie'sMom said:


> Thanks for sharing-I always love your stories and photos.


glad that you do. I will post the collar review once it makes it here.



TilliesMom said:


> such sweet Malts!
> and such AMAZING photography! What kind of camera do you have? are you professionally trained!? Lovely thread, thanks for sharing!!


thank you so much. I use my NikonD7000 camera and recently took control over it in taking pictures - using manual mode, in other words (In the past, I always had it in either Auto or P modes where the camera does the work for you in setting most of the settings). However, I started getting more picture results that I like after I started using manual mode.

I am not professional trained. I am not a professional photographer. These photography are amazing, in your point of view, but you gotta look at the photography of the pro photographers. Mine are still in the "learning-process". Since I recently started on manual mode, my road to pro photography just started  I read my cam manual and online, then go out there to click on the camera. That is how I learn. You learn best by experiencing it yourself in taking the photos in different setting conditions. I prefer the use of natural light, especially because I do not have a pro flash (I do have a small external flash, but no proper flashes - hopefully will do one day when I take it into the next level) so at the moment I rely mostly on natural light. Living in SunnyLand, we have plenty of it. That said, I also recently started practicing shooting indoors in manual mode. 
I would love to get either a degree / certificate or something though if I went on with the plan of having my own photography business, so will see.



FancyNancy said:


> I never get tired of Snowy and Crystal! They are the most adorable dogs and your pictures are fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


I am delighted to read that you do


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

How do you come up with all these cool items?
Your pups look so cute... especially that diving dog one. Btw how do you keep them tear stain free? i have tried everything, even changing her food.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Speaking of tags...I was very surprised at a recent dog show, outdoors no less, when I was informed by a stranger who had noticed a rabies tag on my dog and informed me I could not enter the ring with a tag on the collar. That makes no sense to me at all...firstly if my dogs were to get away I sure would prefer they were wearing some form of ID, especially in a strange environment in a major city. Wonder what Einstein thought up that tags are a show ring no no????


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Love love love!!!! SO CUTE!!!!!


----------

